# TNT Scalloped Oysters Recipe



## Corinne (Oct 15, 2005)

Scalloped Oysters

1	Pint	shucked oysters
1/2	Cup	bread crumbs
25	Ritz crackers, crumbled
1/2	Cup	butter, melted
1/4	Cup	oyster liquor
2	Tablespoon	milk
	salt & pepper to taste

Instructions: Preheat oven to 450º. Butter a shallow baking dish.

Combine bread crumbs & cracker crumbs, stir in melted butter. Place a thin layer of crumb mixture in the bottom of prepared dish.

Layer oysters over crumbs, sprinkle with salt & pepper. Pour 2 TBSP oyster liquor & 1 TBSP milk over the top. Repeat, then cover top layer with remaining crumb mixture.

Bake for 30 minutes.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Mar 11, 2016)

This is on my to-do list. It was a favorite dish of my grandmother's.

I used to date a Corinne and often wondered what happened to her.


----------

